# 2021 2500hd new plow install issues



## rflagel222 (Oct 2, 2021)

Hello, I’m Ryan. 
Yes, I’m new here. I been lurking for a few seasons now. I have recently just bought a new truck and had a new plow installed. I was 5 mins down road after picking it up from plow shop and the radio screen went blank. Im not sure if it’s something plow installer did- which I doubt- or if Chevy has issues still with this. It’s a 2021 2500hd .
Dealer can’t get truck in for 2 weeks and it’s annoying as hell with out screen.
Blue tooth still works fine and all controls work. Screen is back lit and “blank” . No back up cam. 

Any one with any ideas?
Any help would be appreciated


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Fuse? Or try resetting the radio? Or disconnect the battery and reconnect??


----------



## rflagel222 (Oct 2, 2021)

I didn’t look at any fuses yet. 
I tried the 10 second “hold power button” reset and nothing. I disconnected battery for 10 mins to maybe drain capacitor and reset it all and nothing. 

I know Chevy has a bulletin to address volt spikes and drops - it was done on my truck before plow was installed. And it creates a “3rd plug” now. It hooks up to a 12v source on plow that is hot anytime blade is moving.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

So, a little Googling and I found a few videos but not specific to 2021. Type in your exact problem and lots of same issues pop up. On the videos, read all the comments you can, as those get into other things that work for people.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## rflagel222 (Oct 2, 2021)

UI bulletin #161b 

Intermittent Cluster, Radio and HVAC Display Resets on Snow Plow Trucks


----------



## rflagel222 (Oct 2, 2021)

I found the same- none were for 2021 trucks. I tried a few of the resets suggested. No luck.

I have Sunday off, I’ll try the google/utube thing again.

Thanks WIpens


----------



## rflagel222 (Oct 2, 2021)

This is the exact reason why I was hesitant for so many years to buy new stuff.
The 2004 Chevy with western straight blade worked for almost 10 years for me.

it was just time for new truck


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Sorry man. Really frustrating I'm sure. I hope you get a resolution. Maybe an installer on hear will chime in.
@cwren2472


----------



## rflagel222 (Oct 2, 2021)

Meanwhile I’ll be cruising the site. Lots of great info here. Thanks to all that contributed


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Could be unrelated to the plow, especially if you were driving down the road and not operating the blade. 

My 2015 did the same thing, radio, bluetooth and steering wheel controls all worked but display was black. Dealer reseating some connections in the dash for it.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Not sure where the confusion is But the bulletin referenced above (161b) clearly states it applies to 2020 and later. That would include 2021


----------



## rflagel222 (Oct 2, 2021)

The bulletin has already done on the truck, before plow was installed


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

rflagel222 said:


> The bulletin has already done on the truck, before plow was installed


Sorry, I missed the 2nd post. What plow do you have? You mention a 10yo western but then the 3rd plug so I assume a different new plow? Sorry if I missed that also.

I've heard some people say that the harness helps with the problem but doesn't eliminate it 100%. That said, it shouldn't be happening as frequently as your post appears to imply. I would confirm the plow installer hooked up the 3rd plug correctly. Unfortunately there isnt much you'd be able to diagnose on the truck side so its just a matter of trusting the Chevy dealer.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> Sorry, I missed the 2nd post. What plow do you have? You mention a 10yo western but then the 3rd plug so I assume a different new plow? Sorry if I missed that also.
> 
> I've heard some people say that the harness helps with the problem but doesn't eliminate it 100%. That said, it shouldn't be happening as frequently as your post appears to imply. I would confirm the plow installer hooked up the 3rd plug correctly. Unfortunately there isnt much you'd be able to diagnose on the truck side so its just a matter of trusting the Chevy dealer.


Too worried aboot the Canadian boys eh??


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

WIPensFan said:


> Too worried aboot the Canadian boys eh??


#priorities


----------



## rflagel222 (Oct 2, 2021)

Update: 
Dropped truck off this morning at dealership, got a call 2 hours later, was told it’s done come and get it. They said the plug for screen was unplugged. They claim this is the second one they have worked on this year with same issue.
Not sure if it’s true or not but the screen works now and hasn’t glitched..

I haven’t hooked up plow and went threw the motions yet but I’ll move it this weekend .

thanks everyone who commented


----------



## rflagel222 (Oct 2, 2021)

cwren2472 said:


> Sorry, I missed the 2nd post. What plow do you have? You mention a 10yo western but then the 3rd plug so I assume a different new plow? Sorry if I missed that also.
> 
> I've heard some people say that the harness helps with the problem but doesn't eliminate it 100%. That said, it shouldn't be happening as frequently as your post appears to imply. I would confirm the plow installer hooked up the 3rd plug correctly. Unfortunately there isnt much you'd be able to diagnose on the truck side so its just a matter of trusting the Chevy dealer.


The plow that i purchased was a 8'6" snow ex hdv with wings .

sorry I missed your question when I read your response


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

rflagel222 said:


> Update:
> Dropped truck off this morning at dealership, got a call 2 hours later, was told it's done come and get it. They said the plug for screen was unplugged. They claim this is the second one they have worked on this year with same issue.
> Not sure if it's true or not but the screen works now and hasn't glitched..
> 
> ...


Isn't that what was said in the videos I posted for you?


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

rflagel222, welcome my friend.  

Does the 222 in your user name have anything to do with the 222 Remington?

NYH1.


----------



## rflagel222 (Oct 2, 2021)

WIPensFan said:


> Isn't that what was said in the videos I posted for you?


Pretty much..


----------



## rflagel222 (Oct 2, 2021)

NYH1 said:


> rflagel222, welcome my friend.
> 
> Does the 222 in your user name have anything to do with the 222 Remington?
> 
> NYH1.


As much as I'd like to say yes, NOPE , the 222 is a dirt circle track racing number.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

rflagel222 said:


> Pretty much..


I'm glad you got it fixed. Good luck plowing this season.


----------

